# Has anyone done Malone tuning on 3.6 atlas



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Malone Tuning







malonetuning.com







Here's the link they use file zilla wondering if anyone has done it and if it's worth it. I know it doesn't have a turbo so gains are minimal just need a bit more pep to it's step


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

chompa1422 said:


> Malone Tuning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d like to see the dyno plot before and after as peak numbers don’t tell the entire story. Having said that I do appreciate the extra torque/hp albeit less than a 10% increase.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

bajan01 said:


> I’d like to see the dyno plot before and after as peak numbers don’t tell the entire story. Having said that I do appreciate the extra torque/hp albeit less than a 10% increase.


I agree that's why I'm wondering if anyone's done it


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

chompa1422 said:


> Malone Tuning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I tell everyone , It is not worth to do tuning on any none turbo cars since you can increase max 15-20hp. This will not be noticeable in most ceases.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Curious about this tune as well. I'm fine with 15hp or whatever as long as they tune the trans as well. Be nice if they had a tune that took advantage of intake and exhaust mods.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

skydaman said:


> Curious about this tune as well. I'm fine with 15hp or whatever as long as they tune the trans as well. Be nice if they had a tune that took advantage of intake and exhaust mods.


That's what I'm saying like there's an intake and exhaust mod why isn't anyone at least tuning it with that, i hate that they only focus on turbo cars. I got my GMC Sierra tuned and it had an NA engine and it helped a lot. Wish there were more people doing this including tranny tune.

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## OG16vRocket (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a Malone tune on my TDI Passat. Just a stage 1, and it’s worth it just for the drivability improvements. Throttle mapping is WAAAAAAY better. I would say it’s worth it just for that. I’ll be putting one on as soon as my warranty is up. It’s not just about the power, it’s also about the drivability. 
I would reach out to Mark (Malone) and ask if it includes the trans. tuning, or if he provides a trans tune. My only gripe with the atlas is it LOVES to hold third gear after slowing down causing the torque converter to squeal sometimes.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

OG16vRocket said:


> I have a Malone tune on my TDI Passat. Just a stage 1, and it’s worth it just for the drivability improvements. Throttle mapping is WAAAAAAY better. I would say it’s worth it just for that. I’ll be putting one on as soon as my warranty is up. It’s not just about the power, it’s also about the drivability.
> I would reach out to Mark (Malone) and ask if it includes the trans. tuning, or if he provides a trans tune. My only gripe with the atlas is it LOVES to hold third gear after slowing down causing the torque converter to squeal sometimes.


I sent customer service an email but no response it's been a month. Do you happen to have an email so i can reach out I would love to know all this and anyone here locally only does apr 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Emailed a local Malone tuning dealer they weren't sure on the trans tuning as they haven't done at Atlas yet. I went ahead and ordered the flashzilla so hopefully I can give the tune a shot this weekend if all goes well.


----------



## OG16vRocket (Jul 5, 2016)

skydaman said:


> Emailed a local Malone tuning dealer they weren't sure on the trans tuning as they haven't done at Atlas yet. I went ahead and ordered the flashzilla so hopefully I can give the tune a shot this weekend if all goes well.


Awesome! Let us know the results!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

OG16vRocket said:


> Awesome! Let us know the results!


So far not so good, vehicle isnt in the listing even after updating the device and the template per their website. I emailed them for support, see what happens.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> So far not so good, vehicle isnt in the listing even after updating the device and the template per their website. I emailed them for support, see what happens.


Can you get the vehicle to start/run?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Can you get the vehicle to start/run?


Runs fine its still stock lol The flashzilla wont connect to vehicle.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

skydaman said:


> Runs fine its still stock lol The flashzilla wont connect to vehicle.


Thanks for being the beta tester lol 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

chompa1422 said:


> Thanks for being the beta tester lol
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


lol no problem. It looked like a good idea, oh well. So far no contact, I've emailed them twice.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

skydaman said:


> lol no problem. It looked like a good idea, oh well. So far no contact, I've emailed them twice.


You probably get a faster response from him on the tdi forum seen him very active

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

They got back to me after I emailed one of their staff directly. Turns out the flashzilla is not compatible with the Atlas, they offered a refund on the device so all is well there. Some dealers have better equipment to flash it in house and another option is you send the ECM to Malone directly so they can flash it. 

Seemed like a simple process, I thought this would be an easy flash like my IE tune was on my R, just download the software, plug in the powerlink and get it done in a few minutes, but not that lucky this time.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

skydaman said:


> They got back to me after I emailed one of their staff directly. Turns out the flashzilla is not compatible with the Atlas, they offered a refund on the device so all is well there. Some dealers have better equipment to flash it in house and another option is you send the ECM to Malone directly so they can flash it.
> 
> Seemed like a simple process, I thought this would be an easy flash like my IE tune was on my R, just download the software, plug in the powerlink and get it done in a few minutes, but not that lucky this time.


Damn, they need to remove the listing if it's not compatible. Have they ran the tune on an atlas did they say? I have a spare vehicle right. Now so i could send them mine 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Received the refund for the flashzilla device. Chatting with the Malone staff, they confirmed they do not currently support a tune for the transmission so the listed tune is only for the engine.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

skydaman said:


> Received the refund for the flashzilla device. Chatting with the Malone staff, they confirmed they do not currently support a tune for the transmission so the listed tune is only for the engine.


Have you found another tuner alternative?

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

chompa1422 said:


> Have you found another tuner alternative?
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Not sure anyone else currently offers a tune, especially one that tunes the trans as well.


----------

